# Some of my mice



## l8sson (Jan 6, 2013)

The Karate Kid, Cinnamon. Male








A bunch of broken girls








Jokey, blue. Male








Frank, Fuzzy. Female.








BrummeLisa, Chocolate. Female








Gangmanstyle mouse Mac  








MR Nice Guy, cinnamon banded. Male








Medallion, chocolate banded. female.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

:O I love BrummeLisa and Medallion! Great shots too, especially that gangnam style lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love all the mice and pics especially the gangnam mouse  does she have a tan belly?


----------



## l8sson (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you!
gangman style Mac is not with us anymore, she's in heaven. Yes she was tan, broken. All my broken mice have tan.
Not so good tan but a little tan 

I breed banded mice, BrummeLisa is the mother of my first litter. Medallion is a female from my first banded litter.








Ferrari, black broken tan. male








Gudrun, black broken tan. female








BrummeLisa, chocolate. female








Dagny, argente cream banded. female








Medallion, chocolate banded. female








Fabian, banded. male.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Your animals are gorgeous. BrummeLisa and Medallion are particularly striking.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

brummelisa looks like she is having a good old smile !......


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in love with that picture of Mac every time I see it


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

amazing pics


----------

